# Is melon safe?



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

We had honeydew melon today, and I've got the two halves leftover with the scrapings of what's left of the melon in them. I already removed all the seeds but I just wanted to make sure the outer skin of the melon is okay for them to eat or chew? It'd be nice to give them a half each, I'd say they'll have a lot of fun with it, just wanna make sure it's okay. Thanks!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I never feed the rinds but idk that it would hurt them ... my rats love melons I still have frozen watermelon lol


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Well.....rind gives me a stomach ache if I eat it so I don't think I'd ever feed it to a rat.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have never tryed the rind. It's not good for humans so I assume its not good for rats. I could be wrong. My rats all love watermelon though.


----------

